

Google breaks their own rules and becomes evil - xebidy
http://xebidy.com/google-breaks-their-own-rules-and-becomes-evil/

======
jamesbritt
I miss hoodwink.d.

That said, I am unaware of any uproar over this. Am I living a sheltered life?

This sounds more like what the Web is _supposed_ to be like rather then anyone
being evil.

xebidy, do you fear Greasemonkey as well?

I bet it takes less than 255 characters of JavaScript to thwart it if you
don't want it on your site.

~~~
protomyth
A recent Gillmor Gang got pretty hot over it.

------
pronoiac
What an _incredibly_ lazy, link-bait, uninformative, unoriginal headline.

It's about the Google Sidewiki - <http://www.google.com/sidewiki/> \- released
just over a month ago.

------
jsz0
Imagine if Google actually did something evil? We'd have to invent a new term
for it. This feature could be annoying, sure, but if you're the type of person
who installs Google Toolbar that's probably not a big concern. There are many
times I would like to be able to publicly flag a site for inaccuracies,
outdated information, content theft, or simply say I think this guy is silly
and you shouldn't listen to him. I understand why the site would want total
control but it's the Internet -- it doesn't work that way. The end user, more
or less, has total control over how they want to get information.

------
jacquesm
Anything that requires a toolbar installed first does not qualify as 'evil',
at worst it qualifies as 'stupid' by the user that knows how to download a
toolbar but then doesn't know how to disable it.

linkbait + blogspam = flagged.

------
protomyth
Question: Does the sidewiki area indicate in any way that it is not part of
the website? Does the url bar only show the sites url, or does it also show
some indicator of the side wiki?

~~~
kaitnieks
It comes with a border, it's blue, it has a title "Google Sidewiki" and it
displays your name. I would say it can't be confused with the components of
the website itself, although with Web 2.0 sometimes sites get built in a way
that components that are parts of the site look like they're not.

------
teilo
You mean, in the same way that Hacker News, Slashdot, Reddit, Digg, etc., is
evil for allowing side-channel discussions of other people's websites? Give me
a break.

------
haseman
Sidebars = Evil?

We've come a long way 'Evil' from Nazis to sidebars....

